# what the heck are these? (snails)



## jbjack (Apr 27, 2010)

sorry i dont have a pic, but i bought some cedars in saskatoon the other day, aand when i pulled them out of there bunches i found some land snails and a buch of eggs. they are brown and yellow. i asked where the cedars are from and they said B.C. any one? i would like to research them.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

We need pics to b able to help u


----------

